# WHO advice and updates on Coronavirus website



## Catlady

It pays to be informed!

https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public

List of emergency food to stock on
https://www.verywellfit.com/why-keep-foods-for-an-emergency-2507684


----------



## Sassycakes

*Thank you for posting that site Catlady .*


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Thank you for the info Catlady. My friend sent me this update from Market Watch warning Americans to prepare for disruption of our daily lives. 80,238 cases globally and 2,700 deaths.  If you haven't seen it, watch Containment, an alleged fictional account of a deadly virus and how the quarantine is handled. The series came out a couple of years ago, lasted a season and is now on Netflix. 
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/c...20-guidance-over-virus-uncertainty-2020-02-25


----------



## Catlady

If you click on ''Situation Reports'' it will give you daily updates since it started.


----------



## fmdog44

Common sense versus panic mode. Tonight on the local news in Houston the China town area of our city is suffering by a loss of customers between *50 and 80%. *This when there is not a single case of the virus here to date. The head of the CDC came out today and said the virus is coming to America and "it is going to be bad". Viral masks are sold out here and at a lot of on line sites. The price of them is skyrocketing. I bought mine a week ago. So what will happen when it does hit here? Knowing what I have seen during hurricanes when all the grocery shelves are empty and gas lines are miles long greed is a beast and it's every man for himself". I don't want to scare you but if you are not scared, why not? I am stocking up on food and cash money. If it is not necessary then I simply put it back in the bank and eventually eat the food, no loss. Between a sinking stock market and a runaway disease it is time to react. Think this is foolish? Fine but don't knock on my door because I loaded up on ammo today a well. I hope more than anyone I am wrong.


----------



## Catlady

Great thinking @fmdog44 !  Like you said, if nothing comes to pass, no harm done, you can always use the food and the cash, it won't go to waste.   NOT foolish at all, being prepared is half the battle of survival.   I need to put more cash into my little stash, I don't like can food, but should probably stash some water and cat food and toilet paper.  I'm sure they're not telling us half of the casualties.


----------



## MarciKS

I emailed the CDC but, they don't know enough about it yet. One other website said it can live up to 9 days on a surface and that if you're quarantined it could be for 24 days. So, if we don't have groceries stocked up are we supposed to starve during quarantine? Or do you think supermarkets would work with someone on making sure they get what they need and letting them pay later?


----------



## Pepper

In the 1950's, there was a quarantine for polio.  An apartment on our floor had a sign up from the Health Department.  I remember the Health Department leaving groceries outside their door.  The quarantine sign did not say polio, I found this out years later.  All the neighbors also made sure they left stuff outside their door.  Just reminiscing.  Haven't thought of that in a long while.


----------



## Catlady

MarciKS said:


> I emailed the CDC but, they don't know enough about it yet. One other *website said it can live up to 9 days on a surface* and that if you're quarantined it could be for 24 days. So, if we don't have groceries stocked up are we supposed to starve during quarantine? Or do you think supermarkets would work with someone on making sure they get what they need and letting them pay later?


On TV a few days back they were saying that bridal shops are running out of wedding dresses because most of them are made in China and they're not shipping/making them because the virus stays on the fabrics for a while and the workers are not working on them.  We're just in the beginning of it all, everything economic will be felt later on during the year.  I feel sorry for all the small businesses out there losing their income and perhaps their companies.  And everybody else being impacted by the virus and the quarantines.


----------



## MarciKS

Catlady said:


> On TV a few days back they were saying that bridal shops are running out of wedding dresses because most of them are made in China and they're not shipping/making them because the virus stays on the fabrics for a while and the workers are not working on them.  We're just in the beginning of it all, everything economic will be felt later on during the year.  I feel sorry for all the small businesses out there losing their income and perhaps their companies.  And everybody else being impacted by the virus and the quarantines.


Well, I don't mean this to sound cold or hateful, but America never should've turned to other countries for everything we buy. They should've found a way to keep all that commerce right here in the USA. Then they wouldn't be dealing with this at such a catastrophic level.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

fmdog44 said:


> Common sense versus panic mode. Tonight on the local news in Houston the China town area of our city is suffering by a loss of customers between *50 and 80%. *This when there is not a single case of the virus here to date. The head of the CDC came out today and said the virus is coming to America and "it is going to be bad". Viral masks are sold out here and at a lot of on line sites. The price of them is skyrocketing. I bought mine a week ago. So what will happen when it does hit here? Knowing what I have seen during hurricanes when all the grocery shelves are empty and gas lines are miles long greed is a beast and it's every man for himself". I don't want to scare you but *if you are not scared, why* *not?* *I am stocking up on food and cash money. If it is not necessary then I simply put it back in the bank and eventually eat the food, no loss. Between a sinking stock market and a runaway disease it is time to react.* Think this is foolish? Fine but don't knock on my door because I loaded up on ammo today a well. I hope more than anyone I am wrong.


frmdog...I was thinking the same as your reply in bold text. People better start preparing because the warning has already been issued...our normal lives are about to be disrupted. I already have medical masks (bought in bulk from Amazon) because I use aerosol sprays for various reasons and I know I shouldn't be inhaling them. A good friend of mine said she saw two of her neighbors going into their homes with masks on. I told her that will soon be the norm.


----------



## CarolfromTX

This too shall pass.


----------



## CarolfromTX

I think that the media has its own possibly nefarious reasons for hyping this and predicting dire things. It's almost like they're hoping for a pandemic. Remember the ebola scare? I think the media wants to foment panic and just in general stir things up.  Try to stay calm.


----------



## hollydolly

Lots of people are self quarantining  not only because they feel they may have been close to someone with the virus, but for example those who have sick family members at home...

We have a family friend who lives in Italy,  and he lives in an area where there's a large Chinese and korean  population too .  He is a self employed  contractor,  with 2 small children which means he works in other peoples' homes at all times... .

 His young wife is just recovering from breast cancer, and she's still _very_ , poorly.. so he cannot take any chance of passing and kind of virus onto her directly or through the children.. so he's not only following all the obvious directives while out working , he has stocked up with groceries and medications, so  no outsider has to come to their home ( aside from medical staff)... for example to deliver groceries, and also if he were to feel poorly, or any of the children, they can self quarantine, without feeling the need to go out shopping.

This will be the same all around the world where the Coronavirus is prvelent I suspsect, where people have those who are ill , weak , elderly or  the very young... stock up with essentials in the event that they cannot leave the home for a period of weeks..


----------



## Catlady

List of emergency food to stock on

https://www.verywellfit.com/why-keep-foods-for-an-emergency-2507684


----------



## Catlady

MarciKS said:


> Well, I don't mean this to sound cold or hateful, but America never should've turned to other countries for everything we buy. *They should've found a way to keep all that commerce right here in the USA.* Then they wouldn't be dealing with this at such a catastrophic level.



I fully agree with you.  BUT, are we willing to pay 2-3 times the current cost of products, since American labor is much higher than Asian labor?  We can't have both high wages and cheap merchandise, it makes no economic sense.


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> I emailed the CDC but, they don't know enough about it yet. One other website said it can live up to 9 days on a surface and that if you're quarantined it could be for 24 days. So, if we don't have groceries stocked up are we supposed to starve during quarantine? Or do you think supermarkets would work with someone on making sure they get what they need and letting them pay later?


@MarciKS, if you don't already have a couple of weeks worth of groceries in your home, get started on it ASAP, and not just because of this particular threat.  *Everyone *should have a sufficient water and food stash to get through an emergency.

5 lbs of brown rice, a few packages of pasta, some canned fruit/veggies, dried or canned beans, a few cans of tuna, a bag of raisins, some crackers, cereal, oatmeal, etc., don't add up to a lot of money from inexpensive grocers or dollar stores.

If you don't have fresh water stashed, start buying gallon containers (or reuse clean food containers and juice bottles), to accumulate least several day's worth of drinking water on hand.

Will supermarkets give food on credit during an emergency? Not likely. 

You might have to build your emergency stash slowly, but there's no time like the present to get started on it. Wishing you the best on this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CarolfromTX said:


> I think that the media has its own possibly nefarious reasons for hyping this and predicting dire things. It's almost like they're hoping for a pandemic. Remember the ebola scare? I think the media wants to foment panic and just in general stir things up.  Try to stay calm.


Yeah...okay Carol. You keep thinking that way!


----------



## Catlady

The mayor of San Francisco declares alert, SF has lots of Asian population.  It makes me wonder what they know.

https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loc...-emergency-amid-coronavirus-outbreak/2241796/


----------



## StarSong

CarolfromTX said:


> I think that the media has its own possibly nefarious reasons for hyping this and predicting dire things. It's almost like they're hoping for a pandemic. Remember the ebola scare? I think the media wants to foment panic and just in general stir things up.  Try to stay calm.


Ebola continues to be a problem in the Democratic Republic of the Congo.  We remain one super-spreader incident away from an Ebola pandemic.  In this day and age of global travel, all are wise to prepare, remain informed, and take nothing for granted.

Our safety is largely by the grace of extraordinarily smart, brave and dedicated doctors, scientists and epidemiologist whose life work is to keep a lid on these viruses. Bless them, every one.


----------



## CarolfromTX

San Francisco also has lots and lots of homeless people, which they have allowed to take over the streets. That's an epidemic in the making right there.


----------



## CarolfromTX

Well, One Eyed Diva, I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Ladybj

I have my theories about the Coronavrius which I will keep to myself.  As far as it reaching the US, my thought... I am not going the extra mile for anything.. when its my time, its my time.  I refuse to live my life in fear of the unknown.  I felt the same way when people were preparing for year 2000.  Whatever will be, will be.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CarolfromTX said:


> San Francisco also has lots and lots of homeless people, which they have allowed to take over the streets. That's an epidemic in the making right there.


I have a friend who lives in Cali. I was surprised when she was telling me what a huge homeless problem they have in Los Angeles.


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have a friend who lives in Cali. I was surprised when she was telling me what a huge homeless problem they have in Los Angeles.


Los Angeles and the entire west coast has a big problem with homelessness. It's a perfect storm of terrible situations coming together.

High rents
Untreated addictions and/or mental illness
Young people who had little traction in life to start with, then went into the military for four years in hopes of figuring it out.  They emerge a few later with zero marketable skills or direction, but the sad capper of PTSD added to their list of woes.
Federal court decisions that tie the hands of police and politicians every step of the way
Add relatively mild weather that's survivable in tents year-round, enough money to live (welfare, food stamps, recyclables, theft, whatever), plus a somewhat tolerant population, and you've got a disaster.

It's terribly sad and enormously frustrating.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Los Angeles and the entire west coast has a big problem with homelessness. It's a perfect storm of terrible situations coming together.
> 
> High rents
> Untreated addictions and/or mental illness
> Young people who had little traction in life to start with, then went into the military for four years in hopes of figuring it out.  They emerge a few later with zero marketable skills or direction, but the sad capper of PTSD added to their list of woes.
> Federal court decisions that tie the hands of police and politicians every step of the way
> Add relatively mild weather that's survivable in tents year-round, enough money to live (welfare, food stamps, recyclables, theft, whatever), plus a somewhat tolerant population, and you've got a disaster.
> 
> It's terribly sad and enormously frustrating.


  That's a very sobering and frightening thought...good point, well made...


----------



## fmdog44

MarciKS said:


> I emailed the CDC but, they don't know enough about it yet. One other website said it can live up to 9 days on a surface and that if you're quarantined it could be for 24 days. So, if we don't have groceries stocked up are we supposed to starve during quarantine? Or do you think supermarkets would work with someone on making sure they get what they need and letting them pay later?


The supermarkets will be flooded with delivery emails avoiding having to go to the stores.


----------



## gennie

MarciKS said:


> Well, I don't mean this to sound cold or hateful, but America never should've turned to other countries for everything we buy. They should've found a way to keep all that commerce right here in the USA. Then they wouldn't be dealing with this at such a catastrophic level.


But then many large companies would not have been able to profit on the incredibly cheap labor forces in other countries thereby creating some immensely wealthy Americans.


----------



## fmdog44

One thing among others is possible when all the dust has settled. That one thing is China might be reduced to half what it is as an economic power in the world. The down side of that is many parts of the world depend on China for goods covering a wide spectrum. One other thought is the bottom line on who gets the food and shelter in crisis situations is the militaries & law enforcement and health service personnel are first and the populations are somewhere behind.  I strongly believe it will not come to that but that is the way things work.


----------



## Judycat

One piece of advice I heard today was to stay away from people. That's my natural state of being ha.


----------



## MarciKS

fmdog44 said:


> One thing among others is possible when all the dust has settled. That one thing is China might be reduced to half what it is as an economic power in the world. The down side of that is many parts of the world depend on China for goods covering a wide spectrum. One other thought is the bottom line on who gets the food and shelter in crisis situations is the militaries & law enforcement and health service personnel are first and the populations are somewhere behind.  I strongly believe it will not come to that but that is the way things work.


Yes but, in the beginning if they had created the businesses in the US and given the jobs to Americans to begin with, maybe we wouldn't have so many homeless and poverty stricken people and we wouldn't be relying on a sick country to stock our shelves with contamination or not have any products at all. There was mention of a bridal shop that may lose the business because for the time being, they can't get any shipments of these dresses for their customers. It's just sad.


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> Yes but, in the beginning if they had created the businesses in the US and given the jobs to Americans to begin with, maybe we wouldn't have so many homeless and poverty stricken people and we wouldn't be relying on a sick country to stock our shelves with contamination or not have any products at all. There was mention of a bridal shop that may lose the business because for the time being, they can't get any shipments of these dresses for their customers. It's just sad.


Marci, think back to your childhood.  Now consider the number of toys, clothes, shoes and possessions your family owned versus what most families have today.  That should speak volumes.  

Back in the mid-60s and earlier, most bridal gowns were made by the bride herself or a talented seamstress friend or family member. That same dress was worn several times by friends and family. Young women who didn't have that option often got married in a suit - something they wore a number of times over the next few years. Maternity wear, infant & children's clothing was likewise passed around.

Most women couldn't afford to have 20 pairs of shoes (average owned by US women) in their closets if shoemakers were paid US minimum wage rates.

Americans (and much of the rest of the world) are hooked on cheap imports.


----------



## Don M.

Yahoo News opened a new "discussion" today, where it is summarizing the latest news from around the world, regarding this illness.  This will help people keep informed with updates all in one location.  

https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus

Personally, I think things will get a Whole Lot Worse before we can start to see a return to more normal.  The Stock Markets may well continue to nosedive to levels not seen since 2008.  The supply chain for consumer items may see major interruptions, as businesses and suppliers begin to be affected.  With little or no measures in place to treat...or even detect this illness....I suspect that 2020 is going to be one of the worst years on record for global economies, AND consumers.  Some of the "experts" are even talking about a Possible Recession if this thing isn't brought under control, in the very near future.  Personally, between this illness, and the turmoil the upcoming elections will bring, later this year, I will be glad to see 2020 run its course.  I intend to plan for the worst, and be grateful if it doesn't happen.


----------



## WhatInThe

One must wonder if any virus was tracked this closely dangerous or not would the hype be as great. I'm more worried all the other viruses that behave similarly that hasn't been id'd yet. Or that no one cares or knows nothing about. How many times has somebody has gotten sick and better yet no one had a clue as to what what hit them.

Best thing is try to live healthy. Don't get run down. Pay extra attention to nutrients, vitamins, fitness and sleep. The big thing is don't over do it. If one feels tired get extra sleep. Don't worry about going out drinking or completing a project tired.

Part of the issue here is that are too many that don't know how to be sick let alone know what 'sick' feels like. Most here are old to remember having to endure something that gave them a fever, cough, runny nose etc. Many alive today do not. Many can't handle discomfort to begin with. 

But this sporting event 'coverage' especially the number of cases is making a frenzy worse.


----------



## Catlady

WhatInThe said:


> One must wonder if any virus was tracked this closely dangerous or not would the hype be as great. I'm more worried all the other viruses that behave similarly that hasn't been id'd yet. Or that no one cares or knows nothing about. How many times has somebody has gotten sick and better yet no one had a clue as to what what hit them.
> 
> Best thing is try to live healthy. Don't get run down. Pay extra attention to nutrients, vitamins, fitness and sleep. The big thing is don't over do it. If one feels tired get extra sleep. Don't worry about going out drinking or completing a project tired.
> 
> Part of the issue here is that are too many that don't know how to be sick let alone know what 'sick' feels like. Most here are old to remember having to endure something that gave them a fever, cough, runny nose etc. Many alive today do not. Many can't handle discomfort to begin with.
> 
> But this sporting event 'coverage' especially the number of cases is making a frenzy worse.


What is scary is that China has quarantined entire cities, they haven't done that for the usual flu (StarSong pointed that out).  So, I think they're not telling the whole truth about Corona.  Even a few reporters have questioned their zeal.


----------



## hollydolly

Just heard the news...Hong Kong has closed all school until April... and many businesses...

japan has closed all schools for one month....

Panic buying has been created world wide....

This reported in California and happening in many other places world wide... and tbh IMO caused by the tabloids.... ...








..a woman turns her basement into a store...

















similar thing happening here in certain areas , and also in Spain where my daughter lives....


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-shelves-stripped-bare-coronavirus-panic.html


----------



## Catlady

hollydolly said:


> Just heard the news...Honk Kong has closed all school until April... and many businesses...
> 
> japan has closed all schools for one month....
> 
> Panic buying has been created world wide....
> 
> This reported in California and happening in many other places world wide... and tbh IMO caused by the tabloids.... ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..a woman turns her basement into a store...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> similar thing happening here in certain areas , and also in Spain where my daughter lives....
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-shelves-stripped-bare-coronavirus-panic.html


And she's probably charging and arm-and-a-leg.  Entrepreneur or scammer?


----------



## Uptosnuff

CarolfromTX said:


> I think that the media has its own possibly nefarious reasons for hyping this and predicting dire things. It's almost like they're hoping for a pandemic. Remember the ebola scare? I think the media wants to foment panic and just in general stir things up.  Try to stay calm.



Ever since the media outlets started their 24/7 coverage, the quality and type of news has changed.  They don't just report news, they pretty much create it.  Gotta keep those ratings up, ya know.


----------



## WhatInThe

Catlady said:


> What is scary is that China has quarantined entire cities, they haven't done that for the usual flu (StarSong pointed that out).  So, I think they're not telling the whole truth about Corona.  Even a few reporters have questioned their zeal.



Oh  you can bet China screwed this and the world up. They either had an ooops doing something they shouldn't have/was extremely dangerous or it was on purpose. Notice how the Hong Kong protests dropped out of the news over the last month. No matter their original motivations this escaped their control.

By the time there were reports on this one could almost guarantee this battle was probably lost a several weeks if not a month earlier.

The news is getting like one of these apocalypse movies where they have the tv news on in the background to supplement the story.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The news that I see on the networks still never makes mention of people that have recovered, the cycle of the illness, etc...

It also concerns me that the CDC has been gagged by White House politicians instead of allowing health care professionals to use their expertise to keep the public informed.

IMO these things continue to fuel the public's fears unnecessarily.


----------



## WhatInThe

Aunt Bea said:


> The news that I see on the networks still never makes mention of people that have recovered, the cycle of the illness, etc...
> 
> It also concerns me that the CDC has been gagged by White House politicians instead of allowing health care professionals to use their expertise to keep the public informed.
> 
> IMO these things continue to fuel the public's fears unnecessarily.


The news doesn't mention those who recovered.

This! From much of what I've heard this affected the old, young or compromised the most like most other 'flus'

I bet they could find more troubling stats on other diseases, flus, viruses etc. They're just tracking this one 24/7 now.


----------



## Catlady

I wonder if people who recover from the Coronavirus (or any other viruses) are immune to them in the future or if they are carriers.  Just wondering here.


----------



## chic

A second case has been confirmed in California. So, it's here. Now we'll have to learn to deal with it. Scary stuff.


----------



## hollydolly

Catlady said:


> I wonder if people who recover from the Coronavirus (or any other viruses) are immune to them in the future or if they are carriers.  Just wondering here.


 apparently not...2 people  who had the cornovirus, and 'recovered' in this last month, have now been diagnosed with it yet again, so  Virologists  are saying that they have no idea now, how many times people could ultimately be affected  and or,  if they would _ever_ become immune...


----------



## Sunny

I also have to wonder how honest the authorities are being about this disease. Every discription I have seen makes it sound like a standard case of flu, very annoying and dangerous to the elderly, but hardly enough to incite the kind of panic that seems to be starting.  So, what gives with this illness? Are they really describing it accurately, or is it actually a lot worse?


----------



## peppermint

It seems today people are going on their merry way....My son and granddaughter are flying here to see us....It was planned....
Remember Polio...They would take us out of the classroom and get the polio shot.....I don't remember in our school if anyone ever
had polio....People die everyday....from sort of an illness....I won't get into the politics political battle.....


----------



## Becky1951

I remember getting the polio vaccine on a sugar cube.


----------



## Pepper

I remember 2 boys who had polio, and there may have been more.  Both recovered.  @Becky1951 , you had the Sabin; the Salk was the injection.  I think.


----------



## chic

hollydolly said:


> apparently not...2 people  who had the cornovirus, and 'recovered' in this last month, have now been diagnosed with it yet again, so  Virologists  are saying that they have no idea now, how many times people could ultimately be affected  and or,  if they would _ever_ become immune...



It's like the regular flu in that regard then. Isn't it? We catch the flu as kids, as teens, as adults and as seniors.


----------



## hollydolly

chic said:


> It's like the regular flu in that regard then. Isn't it? We catch the flu as kids, as teens, as adults and as seniors.


 yes exactly...but the same virolist stated that up to what they know now.. you are 4.5 times more likely to die from the coronavirus than you are of the winter flu.....


----------



## WhatInThe

hollydolly said:


> apparently not...2 people  who had the cornovirus, and 'recovered' in this last month, have now been diagnosed with it yet again, so  Virologists  are saying that they have no idea now, how many times people could ultimately be affected  and or,  if they would _ever_ become immune...



It's not the samething but it's like it's ecoli or something like a bacteria. But this would be another indicator it was engineered or tampered with genetically. 

I'd be demanding all test and experiments the Chinese and who ever else ran on this. If China in particular wants to get back into the fold this would be the gesture or help they should give.


----------



## StarSong

From the pictures in post #36 by @hollydolly, some of these folks are pretty extreme.  I like peanut butter, but ten jars?  Good grief!  Unless she's got some place to sell that stuff - or is regularly feeding a family of 20 - a lot of those foodstuffs will be long out of date by the time she gets into it.  

All that food and not a single can of coffee or box of tea? Where are her priorities?


----------



## Catlady

chic said:


> It's like the regular flu in that regard then. Isn't it? *We catch the flu as kids, as teens, as adults and as seniors*.



You're right, but each flu is a different strain, it is always mutating.  That's why when you get the flu shot, you're getting protection for ''last year's flu'', you're not guaranteed the shot will prevent this new strain, only that it will be milder.


----------



## StarSong

Catlady said:


> What is scary is that China has quarantined entire cities, they haven't done that for the usual flu (StarSong pointed that out).  *So, I think they're not telling the whole truth about Corona.*  Even a few reporters have questioned their zeal.


Exactly.  I also wonder what's going to happen when they lift the quarantines.


----------



## Catlady

Scientists don't yet know if Corona will go dormant when the weather warms like the typical flu, but then the southern hemisphere will go into winter and the virus will awaken there.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/coronavirus-contagious-winter-204159834.html


----------



## chic

hollydolly said:


> yes exactly...but the same virolist stated that up to what they know now.. you are 4.5 times more likely to die from the coronavirus than you are of the winter flu.....



Did they say why we're more likely to die from it? It reminds me of the Spanish Influenza pandemic during my grandparents time.


----------



## Becky1951

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...tate-first-in-the-us-health-officials-say.amp


----------



## Catlady

Even Tom Cruise has been affected by Coronavirus.

"Paramount confirmed this week that “Mission: Impossible 7” had to shut down scheduled production shoots in Venice, Italy due to mounting concerns surrounding the coronavirus. "


----------



## fmdog44

First American died today a male in his 50s.
European soccer games-no one is going, the same will be true when baseball starts.
An epindologist from Harvard School of Medicine reminded all today the virus will be back next year because it will take a minimum of one year before  virus might be approved. But how long will it take to make and distribute hundreds of millions of doses??? 
The entire population of South Korea is being told to stay home.
A clinic treating the virus  was set on fire today.
Meanwhile our V.P. says,not to worry and no need to buy masks!!!!!!!


----------



## treeguy64

Alarmist media doing its thing. 

Until we know the exact health status of those who died from the virus, as in how healthy they were before they contracted it, I'm not following the herd of panicked cattle. 

I suspect that those who succumbed to the virus had seriously weakened immune systems, respiratory issues, etc. 

I also don't care what anyone says about the young, Chinese, whistle-blower doctor who, supposedly, passed from the virus. China doesn't tolerate any actions its government doesn't pre-approve. I would bet big bucks he was poisoned. Watch that clip of him in his hospital bed: There is abject fear in his eyes! He knew his fate.


----------



## RadishRose

That food hoard could have  been any preppers stash.

There are a bunch of Mormon YouTubers who are stay at home moms and record their homemaking tips and recipes. They all have "food rooms" stocked like that.


----------



## Becky1951

I'm 68 years old, I have COPD and other health issues. For those healthy individuals good for you, you can make light of it and preach not to panic or be concerned.


----------



## treeguy64

Becky1951 said:


> I'm 68 years old, I have COPD and other health issues. For those healthy individuals good for you, you can make light of it and preach not to panic or be concerned.


Sorry to hear about your compromised health, Becky. You should be more concerned about this virus, no doubt. Be very careful when you venture out. No matter what the talking heads advise, do wear an N95 respirator, NOT one of those thin,  paper, surgical masks. Wash your hands, often, and try not to touch your face when out and about. Best of luck to you.


----------



## PopsnTuff

I'm more concerned about the ingredients for our meds that come from China.....hope they're stockpiled for about five or six months before we get warnings of low supplies and the prices get jacked up at the pharmacy.


----------



## PopsnTuff

StarSong said:


> Exactly.  I also wonder what's going to happen when they lift the quarantines.


Did anyone else hear that once you recover from it, you can get the virus again?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PopsnTuff said:


> I'm more concerned about the ingredients for our meds that come from China.....hope they're stockpiled for about five or six months before we get warnings of low supplies and the prices get jacked up at the pharmacy.


I just heard Dr. Jen on World News Tonight say to make sure to have a least a couple of weeks extra meds. Other countries will likely be able to pick up the slack with some of the meds...but just in case. It's better to take care of it now than wait.


----------



## AnnieA

WHO Director General advises 60+ with certain preexisting conditions to avoid crowded places. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233695157888987137


----------



## hollydolly

chic said:


> Did they say why we're more likely to die from it? It reminds me of the Spanish Influenza pandemic during my grandparents time.


no, they really don't know other than to say that it's more lethal to  those whose immune systems are already compromised, those over 60 , I would presume because they have no antidote for it, as they didn't with the Spanish flu back in the day .....

I'm thoroughly fed up with our governments not leading us with more information. It's causing panic everywhere. I went to the supermarket yesterday and the shelves were completely stripped of basics like Pasta, Long life milk..toilet rolls, hand sanitisers, .. etc ( I mean absolutely empty) .. and we don't have single case of coronavirus in this area.. yet!  this is the extent of the panic mostly created by the media...

Also the world health organisation today in the news  are begging people to stop buying surgical masks because a severe shortage has now been caused for those who actually need them, those who are _actually_ ill and need to be protected from viruses, as well as surgeons and medical staff... ..  further to that Amazon has already prevented over a Million fake ''coronavirus protection'' items from being sold by fraudsters and  opportunists...

I don't blame people for trying to protect themselves ,  but it is a concern that no-one seems to know the truth as to how easily caught, or prevented it might be, and until then people are going to protect themselves in any way they know how  by staying away from crowded venues, and wearing masks if they have to travel on crowded public transports, trains, tubes, buses etc...  ... we're all between a rock and a hard place not knowing what to do for the best..


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> Did anyone else hear that once you recover from it, you can get the virus again?


*Yes it was reported in the media that 2 people who had supposedly recovered from it in China, had succumbed to it again....*


----------



## hollydolly

treeguy64 said:


> Alarmist media doing its thing.
> 
> Until we know the exact health status of those who died from the virus, as in how healthy they were before they contracted it, I'm not following the herd of panicked cattle.
> 
> I suspect that those who succumbed to the virus had seriously weakened immune systems, respiratory issues, etc.
> 
> I also don't care what anyone says about the young, Chinese, whistle-blower doctor who, supposedly, passed from the virus. China doesn't tolerate any actions its government doesn't pre-approve. I would bet big bucks he was poisoned. *Watch that clip of him in his hospital bed: There is abject fear in his eyes! He knew his fate.*


 I haven't seen that clip, have you got a link TG?


----------



## treeguy64

hollydolly said:


> I haven't seen that clip, have you got a link TG?


Draw what you will from this, but the video I saw, online, a little while back, is nowhere to be seen. There are links to what I think is it, possibly, but they show the no longer available icon. I have a still from that video:


----------



## MarciKS

Catlady said:


> I fully agree with you.  BUT, are we willing to pay 2-3 times the current cost of products, since American labor is much higher than Asian labor?  We can't have both high wages and cheap merchandise, it makes no economic sense.


That's just the thing. It's a shame that this is what we are forced to accept. I don't understand how it is that they can have such a great economy on what little they supposedly get paid and we have to charge so much for it in order to do it ourselves. Seems fishy if you ask me.


----------



## Sunny

> Did anyone else hear that once you recover from it, you can get the virus again?



Probably no one could answer that yet, Popsnstuff.  The best guess they have is to compare it with the flu viruses, which can cause illness in the same person more than once. Also, the flu vaccine is no guarantee against the disease. All it means is that vaccinated individuals who get the flu anyway, usually get a milder case.  They are working on a vaccine for this one now, though it sounds like it will be several years before it can even be used. They are currently testing different vaccines on animals.

No one can predict the future, but all this talk about panic buying, stockpiling items, etc. sounds a bit hysterical to me. Even if there is a bit of a shortage for a while, I really think we can survive that.

One Eyed, the problem with stockpiling meds is that, in my case anyway, I can't renew prescriptions until a certain date has been reached.


----------



## Catlady

Now even Coronavirus infected people's dogs are getting the virus!

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...st-positive-hong-kong-patient-pet/4903014002/


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> One Eyed, the problem with stockpiling meds is that, in my case anyway, I can't renew prescriptions until a certain date has been reached.


Same for me.  Probably true for most of us.


----------



## Catlady

hollydolly said:


> *Yes it was reported in the media that 2 people who had supposedly recovered from it in China, had succumbed to it again....*


IMO, that probably happens when people are feeling better and think it's over, but the body is weak and still has the pathogen/virus in their bodies.  That's why they tell you that when you're taking penicillin etc you need to take the FULL dose.


----------



## hollydolly

Catlady said:


> IMO, that probably happens when people are feeling better and think it's over, but the body is weak and still has the pathogen/virus in their bodies.  That's why they tell you that when you're taking penicillin etc you need to take the FULL dose.


 yes but these 2 were declared clear of the virus by medical staff ..apparently...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Same for me.  Probably true for most of us.


 certainly true for me,  .... ,

 I have stocked up  a little bit more on  OTC pain meds, tho'..


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> I'm thoroughly fed up with our governments not leading us with more information. It's causing panic everywhere.





Me too.  I quit listening to officials and the media weeks ago and started watching what they're *doing*.  When you look at actual actions, you'll know that governments and most media are soft-pedaling to prevent panic which is actually making anxiety much worse.   I'd rather just straight up have the truth ...but that would incite mass panic and God forbid, ding economies more which is the almighty political Holy Grail.

I guess the slow panic thing may be strategic, but the longer they're dishonest about the spread (the US CDC has been particularly inept at tracking and testing), the longer they put front line healthcare workers at risk.  Over 100 medical personnel were exposed to the Cali patient last week; in that case the hospital had to beg the CDC for four days to test her. Think of how many people were exposed unnecessarily.  And of those, the young and healthy workers may only develop mild cold like symptoms, think nothing of it and pass it to the patients at high risk. And that's when they're actually able to work again; a lot of those exposed have been instructed to self-quarantine which has put stress on the two hospitals she went to in an area where there's now known 'community spread.'

I'd rather they use the govt. happy phrase "abundance of caution" and instruct front line healthcare workers to at least starting wearing N95 masks to protect themselves and those they're caring for.  The US has 30 million or so N95 masks stockpiled and could start strategically distributing those while we ramp up production.


----------



## StarSong

AnnieA said:


> I guess the slow panic thing may be strategic, but the longer they're dishonest about the spread (the US CDC has been particularly inept at tracking and testing), the longer they put front line healthcare workers at risk.  Over 100 were exposed to the Cali patient last week; in that case the hospital had to beg the CDC for four days to test her. Think of how many people were exposed unnecessarily.    And of those, the young and healthy workers may only develop mild cold like symptoms, think nothing of it and pass it to the patients at high risk.



I so agree with your entire post, but this paragraph particularly stands out. Skilled nursing facilities personnel are typically much less attentive than hospital workers to basic care-giver hygiene rituals like hand washing. Not criticizing them exactly. It's the nature of that beast. Employees are crushed for time and the places seem to always be understaffed. 

Even in small facilities, the number of SNF patients, visitors, care coordinators, therapists, doctors, care givers, and other employees number well in the hundreds over the course of a week.


----------



## AnnieA

StarSong said:


> I so agree with your entire post, but this paragraph particularly stands out. Skilled nursing facilities personnel are typically much less attentive than hospital workers to basic care-giver hygiene rituals like hand washing. Not criticizing them exactly. It's the nature of that beast. Employees are crushed for time and the places seem to always be understaffed.
> 
> Even in small facilities, the number of SNF patients, visitors, care coordinators, therapists, doctors, care givers, and other employees number well in the hundreds over the course of a week.



I do contract work for two SNF facilities and you are exactly right.

But also think of the family and friends of the exposed healthcare workers.  Some of those workers have elderly parents, partners or children on cancer chemotherapy or who have autoimmune diseases etc etc etc.   But they carried it home because that particular patient didn't fit the CDC's ludicrously narrow travel to China/exposure to a known case criteria.  There is, however, a reason the hospital asked for testing.  The woman tested negative for the flu and had a lung CT scan that showed a distinctive radiological pattern for pneumonia caused by coronavirus  ...yet the CDC dragged their feet for four days knowing that China had been using the CT lung scan as a diagnostic tool for over a month now.


----------



## MarciKS

I wonder what local companies will do for someone if they get quarantined to their home and need medicine or groceries and can't get out? Would they consider running a tab til the person was safe and able to get out to the pay the bill? That's what worries me. I wanna try to get some supplies to keep in case that happens but, the medicine is a biggie for me. And like you others, they won't let us stockpile and most of what I get can only be bought one mo. at a time.


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> I wonder what local companies will do for someone if they get quarantined to their home and need medicine or groceries and can't get out? Would they consider running a tab til the person was safe and able to get out to the pay the bill? That's what worries me. I wanna try to get some supplies to keep in case that happens but, the medicine is a biggie for me. And like you others, they won't let us stockpile and most of what I get can only be bought one mo. at a time.


I'd think they'd deliver it and let you charge it on your credit card.


----------



## MarciKS

StarSong said:


> I'd think they'd deliver it and let you charge it on your credit card.


Be tough to do with quarantine unless a person could give them their debit card number and let them put it on there directly in store. Cuz they can't touch nothing I touch.


----------



## StarSong

MarciKS said:


> Be tough to do with quarantine unless a person could give them their debit card number and let them put it on there directly in store. Cuz they can't touch nothing I touch.


They'd let you do it on line or over the phone, I'm sure.


----------



## Liberty

I read that a lab scientist tested and found it could remain on surfaces alive for 9 days.  This could be the "community contact" if its a fact.


----------



## MarciKS

Liberty said:


> I read that a lab scientist tested and found it could remain on surfaces alive for 9 days.  This could be the "community contact" if its a fact.


I read that too. CDC won't verify that though. They say they are still learning about it. I read that 9 day thing plus that quarantine could be as much as 24 days. They recommended 24 days.


----------



## exwisehe

In the last couple of days, I've been to a large wedding, I've been to church (about 400 in attendance) and to my doctor.
I haven't seen but one person wearing a mask (at the doctor's office).  

Do you think I'm being careless?  I asked the nurse there if they were ever going to give out masks, and she said no, they don't plan on it.
So, I don't know if that's good or bad news.  Right now I'm leaning toward good news, since not many seem to be concerned.


----------



## Liberty

exwisehe said:


> In the last couple of days, I've been to a large wedding, I've been to church (about 400 in attendance) and to my doctor.
> I haven't seen but one person wearing a mask (at the doctor's office).
> 
> Do you think I'm being careless?  I asked the nurse there if they were ever going to give out masks, and she said no, they don't plan on it.
> So, I don't know if that's good or bad news.  Right now I'm leaning toward good news, since not many seem to be concerned.


Its the ill person that needs to be wearing the mask


----------



## AnnieA

Liberty said:


> I read that a lab scientist tested and found it could remain on surfaces alive for 9 days.  This could be the "community contact" if its a fact.



Conditions such as surface material, temperature, humidity etc would have to be ideal for it to remain viable for 9 days ...but that's a moot point since even one day in crowded places with multiple infected people sneezing, coughing and touching stuff with dirty hands is enough for it to spread rapidly.  Takeaway is DO NOT touch your face unless you've washed your hands well.  Keep hand sanitizer on hand in case you can't wash your hands and even after using that, use a clean tissue if you must touch your face.

I've started removing my scrubs and shoes (Crocs that I can bleach) immediately after work and leaving them bagged up for several days.  May start doing that after shopping as well.   I also bought cheap plastic totes with handles for shopping instead of fabric bags.  I put two in my cart and have two clean ones I set at the self checkout bagging area to put things into once I scan them.  They're easy to clean.   I don't actually do a lot of in store shopping anymore thanks to Amazon and local pickup services.


----------



## MarciKS

My other concern is that I live in a duplex and work in a healthcare setting so, if I got it...would the neighbor get it? Our apts are connected with doors that lead to the basement and I'm sure we share some of the ductwork throughout. I don't like my neighbor but I'd feel bad if she got sick. LOL


----------



## Pepper

Thinking about Stephen King's The Stand


----------



## Catlady

Liberty said:


> Its the ill person that needs to be wearing the mask


I thought the mask was to protect against airborne virus and from people sneezing and coughing that you are near to (elevators and crowd situations).

I just came back from shopping at Kroger, didn't see any empty shelves, but it's early here  (for now).  I got some food that I can save for emergency, some canned food and crackers.  My cats are set for at least a month, food and litter.  Let's hope for the best.


----------



## AnnieA

Pepper said:


> Thinking about Stephen King's The Stand



Love it!  It's in the frequent re-read rotation. My original hardback copy finally fell apart.   For anyone who is interested, get the unabridged version.


----------



## Catlady

Pepper said:


> Thinking about Stephen King's The Stand


Will have to look it up and watch.

Has anyone here watched the 1995 movie  "Outbreak" with Dustin Hoffman about an ebola-like contamination?  I need to find it and watch it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outbreak_(film)


----------



## Pepper

Catlady said:


> Has anyone here watched the 1995 movie  "Outbreak" with Dustin Hoffman about an ebola-like contamination?  I need to find it and watch it.


Saw it, don't remember it.


----------



## Catlady

Pepper said:


> Thinking about Stephen King's The Stand


Considering how there's a rumor that China unwittingly released the virus from its biological lab near Wuhan, "The Stand" seems to be eerily similar.  Wow!  Thanks, Pepper, never saw it but will read/watch as soon as I can.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_*The Stand*_ is a postapocalyptic horror/fantasy novel by American author Stephen King. It expands upon the scenario of his earlier short story "Night Surf", and presents a detailed vision of the total breakdown of society after the accidental release of a strain of influenza that had been modified for biological warfare causes an apocalyptic pandemic, killing off over 99% of the world's population. Published in 1978, _The Stand_ was King's fourth novel, and remains (in its "Complete & Uncut" edition) the longest stand-alone novel King has published.


----------



## Pepper

A new mini series is being made of The Stand with Whoopi Goldberg playing the good character, Mother Abagail, which is why, if you watch The View you see Whoopi wearing white dreadlocks.  It will be on CBS All Access which I do not have.

I really liked the book.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Sunny said:


> Probably no one could answer that yet, Popsnstuff.  The best guess they have is to compare it with the flu viruses, which can cause illness in the same person more than once. Also, the flu vaccine is no guarantee against the disease. All it means is that vaccinated individuals who get the flu anyway, usually get a milder case.  They are working on a vaccine for this one now, though it sounds like it will be several years before it can even be used. They are currently testing different vaccines on animals.
> 
> No one can predict the future, but all this talk about panic buying, stockpiling items, etc. sounds a bit hysterical to me. Even if there is a bit of a shortage for a while, I really think we can survive that.
> 
> One Eyed, the problem with stockpiling meds is that, in my case anyway, I can't renew prescriptions until a certain date has been reached.


Same here Sunny with the med refills....I have X amount of refills but cant ask for them all at once....checked with the pharmacy and they confirmed the insurance companies will only acknowledge and pay for one months worth at a time.


----------



## Catlady

WOW, considering how many pandemics have happened and are still happening, it's a miracle that humans are not only surviving but also multiplying.   Scroll down to the end to see lists of literature and films made about pandemics.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandemic


----------



## Ruthanne

CarolfromTX said:


> I think that the media has its own possibly nefarious reasons for hyping this and predicting dire things. It's almost like they're hoping for a pandemic. Remember the ebola scare? I think the media wants to foment panic and just in general stir things up.  Try to stay calm.


I'm pretty calm, thank you, and I agree about the media definitely.


----------



## Catlady

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=eFRJN1hRMUkyZ3ZRVFdvOXd6cW04am5sLVpCUmh3


----------



## AnnieA

This is partially complied from the WHO and also regional health reporting from Italy.  Looks like Italy is doing much better about tracking and are being more honest than most other governments--certainly better than the US ...our CDC is about on par with communist China for poor testing and deliberate  under reporting.

It's significant that of Italy's 1,500+ active cases, 49% are hospitalized and 9% are in ICU.   And the cases are mostly concentrated in Northern Italy.  Thats appx 735 hospitalizations and 150 ICU patients in a small geographic area. The burden on their healthcare system is past maxed out just as any first world system would be with those numbers.

The *10 days* of 10 Feb - 1 March numbers show how highly contagious this virus is.


----------



## Catlady

This was on Seeking Alpha, the virus is now in 10 US states.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Second U.S. coronavirus death; NYC reports first case*
Mar.  2, 2020  4:41 AM ET|By: Yoel Minkoff, SA News Editor
Coronavirus cases are nearing 90,000 worldwide, with the U.S. confirming at least 89 infections, according to the CDC.
Health authorities in Washington state recorded the first and second death in the U.S. from the disease over the weekend, with cases of the virus now being reported across ten states.
The first in New York City was announced on Sunday to be a woman in her late 30s who recently traveled to Iran. Quarantine procedures of 14 days are in effect.


----------



## AnnieA

A doctor at New-York Presbyterian Hospital calls CDC testing a national scandal

Matt McCarthy MD, states that the state of New York has only tested 32 people as of today.  This is pretty much what I've suspected all along.  I'm guessing we've got thousands if not tens of thousands in the US given our population, rate of travel, the incubation time of COVID-19 and its highly contagious stats.

From the interview:

“I’m here to tell you, right now, at one of the busiest hospitals in the country, I don’t have it at my finger tips,” he said. “I still have to make my case, plead to test people. This is not good. We know that there are 88 cases ** *in the United States. ...There’s going to be thousands by next week. And this is a testing issue.”

The team at New York-Presbyterian Hospital are isolating suspected coronavirus patients and taking proper precautions to prevent the spread, McCarthy said, but “they’re hamstrung.”

“In New York state, the person who tested positive is only the 32nd test we’ve done in this state,” he said. “That is a national scandal.”

“They’re testing 10,000 a day in some countries and we can’t get this off the ground,” McCarthy said. “I’m a practitioner on the firing line, and I don’t have the tools to properly care for patients today.”



_** Note: There are only 88 known cases because our inept CDC has tested less than 5,000 of 320 million plus people. *_


----------



## chic

We had 4 more deaths in the U.S. today. All in the same facility in Washington State. This virus seems to be spreading quickly and a vaccine would not be available for it until next year.

It's making me a bit nervous.


----------



## Butterfly

PopsnTuff said:


> Did anyone else hear that once you recover from it, you can get the virus again?



I've heard that.  But you can get flu again and again, and many other diseases, too, so this doesn't come as any big shocker.


----------



## Butterfly

StarSong said:


> They'd let you do it on line or over the phone, I'm sure.



Isn't that the way it works already?  I mean don't you pay online before your order is delivered?


----------



## PopsnTuff

New cases: Tampa, Florida (2)....New Hampshire (1)....Rhode Island (2), and still only (1) in Massachusetts.
Illinois (4)....Wisconsin (1).....the rest are out west.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...h-u-s-states-have-confirmed-coronavirus-cases


----------



## exwisehe

I haven't done anything different so far.  Something tells me I may have to soon. Number of deaths worldwide is now over 3000 - very sad.


----------



## chic

Duplicate. Sorry guys.


----------



## C'est Moi

PopsnTuff said:


> New cases: Tampa, Florida (2)....New Hampshire (1)....Rhode Island (2), and still only (1) in Massachusetts.
> Illinois (4)....Wisconsin (1).....the rest are out west.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health...h-u-s-states-have-confirmed-coronavirus-casesView attachment 93785


Even that map is misleading.  I looked to find where the "cases" in Texas are, and it turns out to be 11 people they took off a cruise ship and put in quarantine at an Air Force base in San Antonio.  So no "in the wild" cases at all; just some "imported."


----------



## WhatInThe

Many of these statistics are from tested for/verified cases of Covid 19. That means many undetected cases including those who rode out what they thought was a case of the flu or a cold. Many states even admitted to a shortage of test kits. Fatalities are sad but the statistics are misleading and fueling media hype/hysteria.

Also besides basic sanitary standards hand sanitizer still flying off the shelves. Heard sanitizer is good at killing bacteria but not viruses. And it's the rinsing of the hands after washing with soap that gets rid of stuff. Sanitizer and/or lotions can attract and make 'stuff' stick to hands sort of like a light oil film on car parts. But the sheeple people still want to play amateur prepper and/or exploiter of people's worst fears.


----------



## peppermint

There are more people we don't know about dying everyday....They don't advertise what people died from....Mostly older people dying in
Nursing's home. every day...Also people dying in accidents everyday....And shooting....We don't hear about everything......

This is just a caution to be alert....I don't think we should panic....

Where we are, people are out and about.....


----------



## Liberty

C'est Moi said:


> Even that map is misleading.  I looked to find where the "cases" in Texas are, and it turns out to be 11 people they took off a cruise ship and put in quarantine at an Air Force base in San Antonio.  So no "in the wild" cases at all; just some "imported."


The one woman...supposedly released before she should have been,  had a cab, went shopping and so forth, so...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sunny said:


> Probably no one could answer that yet, Popsnstuff.  The best guess they have is to compare it with the flu viruses, which can cause illness in the same person more than once. Also, the flu vaccine is no guarantee against the disease. All it means is that vaccinated individuals who get the flu anyway, usually get a milder case.  They are working on a vaccine for this one now, though it sounds like it will be several years before it can even be used. They are currently testing different vaccines on animals.
> 
> No one can predict the future, but all this talk about panic buying, stockpiling items, etc. sounds a bit hysterical to me. Even if there is a bit of a shortage for a while, I really think we can survive that.
> 
> One Eyed, the problem with stockpiling meds is that, in my case anyway, I can't renew prescriptions until a certain date has been reached.


Nobody can stock pile meds Sunny unless they're into some shady sh*t. I'm simply referring to not letting meds run too low. In the past, if I had about 30 days left in the bottle, although Optum's website shows I can renew, I might wait two more weeks because I may have an additional two weeks in my pill cases. This can happen when I cut back on the dosaged (could be various reasons) and/or when the drug company gets the time when I'm supposed to renew wrong. Now when they show it's time to renew, I'll do it right away instead of waiting.


----------



## AnnieA

WHO just updated the mortality rate from previous estimates of around 2%  up to 3.4% which is higher than smallpox (3%) or the 1918 Spanish Flu (>2.5%)  By comparison. influenza pandemics other than 1918 run about 0.1%

r0  is estimated betweem 1.4 - 2.5 meaning each confirmed case of COVID-19 would infect between 1.4 and 2.5 other people.  Influenza, by comparison has a r0 of 1.3.

So it's more infectious than the flu and much more deadly at this point.


----------



## Kadee

In Australia people are panic buying toilet paper ..I’d like to know why ..
https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/wool...an-buy-amid-coronavirus-panic-buying-c-728509


----------



## JustBonee

Kadee46 said:


> In Australia people are panic buying toilet paper ..I’d like to know why ..
> https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/wool...an-buy-amid-coronavirus-panic-buying-c-728509



I'm puzzled by the stockpiling of paper towels.   That is happening in the states.   
Disinfectant wipes I understand,    but why the paper towels


----------



## PopsnTuff

Is this Covid-19 virus bacterial or 100% viral?  Googled it and cant find an answer....I've been treated with the 5-day pack of antibiotics for bacterial infections a few times in the past, after begging the docs in ER to treat me with it, when after 3-4 weeks I was getting worse, with all the cold and flu symptoms....which indicate its bacterial.....most of the docs will tell you its hard to determine if your infections are one or the other cuz the testing is unreliable...a higher percentage of mostly viral infection has to run its course thru your body......anybody else go thru this?


----------



## hollydolly

The Prime minister said today that the next step here because of panic buying is that we should expect some kind of rationing, and also a lot less variety of goods....

This is a picture from the Daily Mail of someone not in the uk but in..  a store called BJ's New Jersey  USA today... and it's typical of the type of panic buying in some areas of the UK.... we have 3 cases now in my county, sadly the worst one of all is a nursing staff member in the cancer hospital... but it's been reported that victim/sufferer..was isolated quickly before it could be passed onto patients.. although all patients will be tested








here are some more photos from the USA today....and typical as I say of the UK too.... what I'd like to know is where most people storing this stuff, they must be giving up bedrooms...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8069437/Six-dead-coronavirus-cases-hit-100.html


----------



## PopsnTuff

Bonnie said:


> I'm puzzled by the stockpiling of paper towels.   That is happening in the states.
> Disinfectant wipes I understand,    but why the paper towels


I'm guessing to use when touching objects outside the home like the gas pump, door handles, etc. in place of tissues, paper towels or gloves....maybe there's a shortage of the other paper products and gloves as well right now.....


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> *Is this Covid-19 virus bacterial or 100% viral?*  Googled it and cant find an answer....I've been treated with the 5-day pack of antibiotics for bacterial infections a few times in the past, after begging the docs in ER to treat me with it, when after 3-4 weeks I was getting worse, with all the cold and flu symptoms....which indicate its bacterial.....most of the docs will tell you its hard to determine if your infections are one or the other cuz the testing is unreliable...a higher percentage of mostly viral infection has to run its course thru your body......anybody else go thru this?


* I read it's a Viral Pneumonia *


----------



## AnnieA

WhatInThe said:


> Many of these statistics are from tested for/verified cases of Covid 19. That means many undetected cases including those who rode out what they thought was a case of the flu or a cold. Many states even admitted to a shortage of test kits. Fatalities are sad but the statistics are misleading and fueling media hype/hysteria.
> 
> Also besides basic sanitary standards hand sanitizer still flying off the shelves. Heard sanitizer is good at killing bacteria but not viruses. And it's the rinsing of the hands after washing with soap that gets rid of stuff. Sanitizer and/or lotions can attract and make 'stuff' stick to hands sort of like a light oil film on car parts.



Pretty much this whole post is inaccurate.

Epidemiologists adjust algorithms and equations to account for undetected cases.   It's not basic math  ...that's why to be one, you have to have a PhD. Some have dual MD/PhD.

And thankfully, hand sanitizer is effective against this coronavirus because the alcohol percentage is high enough to destroy the lipid envelope of COVID-19.   But thorough handwashing destroys it as well.


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> I'm guessing to use when touching objects outside the home like the gas pump, door handles, etc. in place of tissues, paper towels or gloves....maybe there's a shortage of the other paper products and gloves as well right now.....


 the virologist said that it's ok to wear gloves ..any gloves will do , BUT you must remember never to touch your face while wearing the gloves because you'll have given the virus a fast track straight to your lungs.... .better that you wash your hands as often as you think of in hot water , lots of soap and sing 2 rounds of happy birthday .

Remember if you're wearing gloves..(and I will when I go out ) ... to take them off and wash them as soon as you get home, ( or use disposables)  and then wash your hands after taking the gloves off...

This is of course,  info for any of us who are at high risk... 80% of those who get this virus will be perfectly ok after a few days of feeling mild flu like symptoms... and self isolating for 14 days so as not to pass it on..


----------



## AnnieA

PopsnTuff said:


> Is this Covid-19 virus bacterial or 100% viral?  Googled it and cant find an answer.



@hollydolly is correct.  It's viral and causes a distinct type pneumonia that's different from other viruses.   But a person sick with a virus can develop a secondary bacterial infection due to a weakened immune system.


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> I'm guessing to use when touching objects outside the home like the gas pump, door handles, etc. in place of tissues, paper towels or gloves....maybe there's a shortage of the other paper products and gloves as well right now.....


I think that there was no shortage of paper products until people started to stockpile...


----------



## hollydolly

AnnieA said:


> Pretty much this whole post is inaccurate.
> 
> Epidemiologists adjust algorithms and equations to account for undetected cases.   It's not basic math  ...that's why they have Ph.Ds and often dual MD/Ph.D
> 
> And thankfully, hand sanitizer is effective against this coronavirus because the alcohol percentage is high enough to destroy the envelope of COVID-19.   But thorough handwashing destroys it as well.


 and it's also important that if people do have hand sanitizers (gel etc) ... ( and it's impossible to get any here in the uk)... that they use alcohol based..anything less won't be strong enough to kill this virus strain


----------



## JustBonee

For the hand sanitizers,  when they run out,  you can make your own:


—1/3 cup of aloe vera gel
—2/3 cup of *99% isopropyl alcohol *(rubbing alcohol)
—Mixing bowl
—A spoon or whisk
—A clean, empty container, like a plastic travel bottle or a pump bottle.


Simply stir the aloe vera gel and alcohol until they are well blended and then decant the mixture into the bottle.
Optional: Add a few drops of your favorite essential oil while mixing. It won't have any effect on the potency of your concoction, but it might make it smell nicer.
That's all there is to it.

The most important thing, according to the CDC, is to make sure the alcohol content is at least 60 percent.

And Amazon has aloe vera gel if you can't find it in stores.  .... same with the rubbing alcohol.


----------



## AnnieA

Bonnie said:


> For the hand sanitizers,  when they run out,  you can make your own:



The full 60% alcohol content is important or it isn't effective against COVID-19.  Also have to remember that prolonged skin contact with isopropyl alcohol can be toxic so be careful with the full strength 99% stuff when you're mixing.


----------



## hollydolly

Latest precautions given to us in the uk by WHO ..( we have 51 cases country wide)..... are these

*Shoppers should pay using contactless cards to avoid catching the coronavirus from a dirty banknote, health experts have said.
A spokesman for the World Health Organization said contactless cards could 'reduce the risk of transmission'.
Notes change hands hundreds or even thousands of times during circulation and can pick up all manner of dirt and bugs as they're passed around.
Experts say the coronavirus could latch onto currency in the same way that it is able to live on hard surfaces like doorknobs, handrails and toilet handles.
So using contactless cards – which mean someone only has to touch their own card, which is never handled by anyone else – could protect them from it spreading.
The advice comes as employers have reportedly started to ban hot-desking, when people share desks; and, in France, ministers have told people to stop doing 'la bise', the traditional cheek-kiss greeting.*


----------



## hollydolly

Remember that places like ATM's and credit card machines in supermarkets are potentially loaded with germs, so best to be safe and either use a gloved hand  (remember don't touch your face...or wash your hand immediately after using the machine) or in the store use the end of a pencil to press the tiny digits on the card machine if you're going over the Debit card limit...


----------



## WhatInThe

AnnieA said:


> Pretty much this whole post is inaccurate.
> 
> Epidemiologists adjust algorithms and equations to account for undetected cases.   It's not basic math  ...that's why they have PhDs and often dual MD/PhD
> 
> And thankfully, hand sanitizer is effective against this coronavirus because the alcohol percentage is high enough to destroy the envelope of COVID-19.   But thorough handwashing destroys it as well.





There have been studies released at the beginning of this flu season that don't rate the effectiveness of sanitizers with alcohol very well. And the problem with alcohol it may kill some on immediate contact but alcohol can dissipate with the residue on someone's hands working only for a short time.

https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...own-to-be-ineffective-at-killing-the-flu.aspx


As far as the statistics like any statistical study the source and/or amount of data play a roll. As must they be put in context. There are too many variables like illegal or undocumented entry which effect when and where cases developed. Also heard some reports of multiple reports in one nursing home-stats like that have to be put in context before putting them on a scoreboard which is what the msm is doing right now.

https://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu...ow-and-why-numbers-are-so-easily-manipulated/

And misuse of algorithms one need look no further than the current stock market. Point being the variables used or not used affect outcomes negatively or incorrectly.

https://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu...ow-and-why-numbers-are-so-easily-manipulated/

I don't think there's enough data yet especially from China and other parts of the world for accurate analysis or algorithms.


----------



## AnnieA

WhatInThe said:


> There have been studies released at the beginning of this flu season that don't rate the effectiveness of sanitizers with alcohol very well. And the problem with alcohol it may kill some on immediate contact but alcohol can dissipate with the residue on someone's hands working only for a short time.


.


COVID-19 is _*not *_influenza. It is a virus, but it is no more influenza than a chihuahua is a labrador. Try to understand this basic fact before playing epidemiologist on a message board. Measles isn't influenza isn't HIV, isn't smallpox, isn't herpes, isn't hep B. All viruses, none of them the same. COVID-19 is COVID-19.

COVID-19 has a lipid envelope that 60% alcohol formulations destroy.


----------



## C'est Moi

I have to say, any time I have been to a warehouse store (Sam's, Costco, BJs, etc.) there are ALWAYS people with those handcarts full of "stuff."   Many small businesses buy supplies at those warehouse stores so it is a common sight.   So far I have not noticed any panic buying or empty shelves in our area.


----------



## chic

Bonnie said:


> I'm puzzled by the stockpiling of paper towels.   That is happening in the states.
> Disinfectant wipes I understand,    but why the paper towels



Because you make a face mask using a folded paper towel, elastic bands and a stapler.


----------



## Catlady

From SeekingAlpha =

*Vaccines are in the works*

With about 40 employees working on the project, Takeda Pharmaceutical (NYSE:TAK) is joining Gilead Sciences (NASDAQ:GILD) and AbbVie (NYSE:ABBV) as the latest drugmaker to work on developing a coronavirus vaccine. The experimental drug would be derived from the blood of coronavirus patients who have recovered from the respiratory disease. "While we don't know for sure that it will work, we think it's definitely a relevant asset that could be of help here," said Dr. Rajeev Venkayya, president of Takeda's vaccines business.


----------



## RadishRose

So far, no known cases in CT, but it's all around us, 2 cases today in Westchester Cty, NY, so any moment now......


----------



## Butterfly

PopsnTuff said:


> Is this Covid-19 virus bacterial or 100% viral?  Googled it and cant find an answer....I've been treated with the 5-day pack of antibiotics for bacterial infections a few times in the past, after begging the docs in ER to treat me with it, when after 3-4 weeks I was getting worse, with all the cold and flu symptoms....which indicate its bacterial.....most of the docs will tell you its hard to determine if your infections are one or the other cuz the testing is unreliable...a higher percentage of mostly viral infection has to run its course thru your body......anybody else go thru this?



It's a virus, as are influenza and the common cold and most pneumonias.


----------



## garyt1957

chic said:


> It's like the regular flu in that regard then. Isn't it? We catch the flu as kids, as teens, as adults and as seniors.



No, each year it's a different strain of flu. You do have immunity from the original strain you caught. If you didn't when the flu went through your family you'd never get rid of it. It'd go from one family member to the next and then start over again.


----------



## garyt1957

MarciKS said:


> I wonder what local companies will do for someone if they get quarantined to their home and need medicine or groceries and can't get out? Would they consider running a tab til the person was safe and able to get out to the pay the bill? That's what worries me. I wanna try to get some supplies to keep in case that happens but, the medicine is a biggie for me. And like you others, they won't let us stockpile and most of what I get can only be bought one mo. at a time.



Ugh, credit cards?


----------



## Catlady

garyt1957 said:


> Ugh, credit cards?


Credit cards are only bad if you're financially irresponsible.  If you're careful with your money and pay off the balance each month, they don't cost you anything and verifies your good credit.  If you want to buy online, rent a car, reserve a hotel room etc, you can't do it without a a credit card.  You can even get money back and airline miles with them.  I have two cards and try to take turns using them (keep them happy), but I pay each off every month.  My FICO is 822-829.  Get at least one if you don't have one, you might need to use if quarantined or unable to go out to shop.


----------



## Catlady

Coronavirus home quarantine emergency list:

https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/m...nd-how-prepare-your-emergency-kit/4937518002/


----------



## chic

I'm going to get surgical gloves. Just to be on the safe side. So far I've been keeping gloves on to do as many things as possible, but it's getting warm and that won't be practical going forward.


----------



## peppermint

I just heard, if you are going to the Doctor, it means many times you have the flu....I had pneumonia ;last August...I thought I was dying...
And I had a flu shot that year......
We get our shots every year....So far where we are , i'm not hearing anything about people with the Coronavirus ...


----------



## AnnieA

Snapshot of Italy today.  *Bolded numbers are for today alone*.

*778 new cases and 49 new deaths today.*

Total cases: 4,636. Total deaths: 197.

 Among the 3,916 active cases, 2,394 (61%) are hospitalized, 462 of which (representing 12% of active cases) are in intensive care. 

Among the 720 closed cases, 523 (73%) have recovered, 197 (27%) have died.


----------



## fmdog44

What if.........you know the stories about people getting the flu from flu shots? Will it be also true of corona virus shots?


----------



## chic

We have three more cases in my state. People must be staying in because the traffic, usually heavy here, has become thin. Stores are practically empty. That shocked me as I expected to see crowds panic buying but it was the opposite. Still plenty of toilet and paper towels for those who need it.


----------



## treeguy64

BEST article I've read to quell the rising panic. These stats are simply being ignored/downplayed by the alarmist media that makes money on keeping things stirred up:

https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/03...n-of-coronavirus-risk-by-demographic-factors/


----------



## Lakeland living

Done some digging like many others, common sense says get away,. However that does not work here. I am mostly set up for the long haul here.
Remote living epecially in winter up here you don't run to the store each day.
A scary thought is the mutating this thing is doing, still missing a lot of info on that part.
Treeguy64 has it right, don't let the panic get to you. Use common sense or find out from people who have some experience in emergency situations.


----------



## hollydolly

Look at the pictures here in the media from yesterday...

I know that when people shop in Costco or any simialr type of warehouse  they're usually buying in bulk, but c'mon we can see that most people don't just buy water, cleaning fluids  and toilet paper in Bulk and no food....... so the media..and I blame the media, have really created a panic buying culture, among the public... people are genuinely scared they will be left without supplies ...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-line-block-hours-amid-coronavirus-fears.html


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> Look at the pictures here in the media from yesterday...
> 
> I know that when people shop in Costco or any simialr type of warehouse  they're usually buying in bulk, but c'mon we can see that most people don't just buy water, cleaning fluids  and toilet paper in Bulk and no food....... so the media..and I blame the media, have really created a panic buying culture, among the public... people are genuinely scared they will be left without supplies ...
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-line-block-hours-amid-coronavirus-fears.html




There are people out there laughing their fool heads off at the hysteria caused..   I really believe that.  
So we know now what  the media/Internet  can do to normally  intelligent people.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sunny

I went to Costco yesterday, not for stockpiling, just routine shopping. I found most of the things I needed, but the place was a zoo. Shopping carts were all over the garage, not lined up by the door as they usually are, and each one had what looked like a used tissue in it!  People were not using those carts. It turned out they weren't tissues, the store was handing out sanitation wipes at the door for people entering the store, and when they left, they just left their used wipes in the cart (no garbage cans in the garage).  I have to wonder how much good they did.


----------



## JustBonee

From Snopes ....  if you have the time to read.  ... a vast collection of information about the virus from the very beginning of it's existence.  

Here’s a compilation of claims we’ve fact-checked so far, separated by category:

Memes and Misinformation
Origins and Treatments
Government Response

https://www.snopes.com/collections/new-coronavirus-collection/


----------



## StarSong

treeguy64 said:


> BEST article I've read to quell the rising panic. These stats are simply being ignored/downplayed by the alarmist media that makes money on keeping things stirred up:
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/03...n-of-coronavirus-risk-by-demographic-factors/


An excellent article.  

For at least the past several weeks the news media has been pretty clear about COVID-19 being most dangerous to seniors and people with underlying health issues. As someone already pointed out in SF, virtually all on this forum fall into the first category, and a fair amount of us also have health issues. 

Folks outside high risk groups are nervous, partly because they don't want to get sick (who does?), partly because this virus could morph into something more deadly to them, and partly because they have loved ones who are at great risk. 

I have no underlying health issues, but have friends and relatives who do. I'm not ready to say a permanent goodbye to them.


----------



## garyt1957

Catlady said:


> Credit cards are only bad if you're financially irresponsible.  If you're careful with your money and pay off the balance each month, they don't cost you anything and verifies your good credit.  If you want to buy online, rent a car, reserve a hotel room etc, you can't do it without a a credit card.  You can even get money back and airline miles with them.  I have two cards and try to take turns using them (keep them happy), but I pay each off every month.  My FICO is 822-829.  Get at least one if you don't have one, you might need to use if quarantined or unable to go out to shop.



I wasn't implying that credit cards are bad, just that they seem the obvious choice to use in the situation posted. I did screw up by writing "ugh" when I meant "uhh"


----------

